# Suns GM Draft - Western Conference Playoff Determination



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*From the rosters below, pick 5 teams that you think would make the playoffs. Place them in order of what seed you think they would be in if this was played out. For each spot you put them in, there is a point system in which we will be going by. After we get a certain amount of participants to vote, I will lock this, and the points will be counted to slot them. This will determine who gets in, and the seeds they will be placed for playoff matchups.

Only posters outside of the Western Conference can do this. It is open to those who are not in this. Vote realistically, and seriously.

Teams without filled up rosters are ineligible. 



Current Western Conference Seedings
1. Phoenix Suns
2. New Orleans Hornets
3. Portland Trail Blazers
*















*GM: somejewishdude

C-Primoz Brezec/Tony Battie/ D.J. Mbenga
PF- Kevin Garnett/Tim Thomas
SF- Hedo Turkoglu /Jalen Rose
SG- DeShawn Stevenson/Keyon Dooling
PG- Luke Ridnour/Bob Sura/Chucky Atkins












GM: WhoDaBest23

C - Nazr Mohammed/Marc Jackson
PF - Chris Wilcox/Joe Smith, Malik Allen
SF - Josh Smith/Devean George
SG - Vince Carter/Willie Green
PG - Jason Williams/Antonio Daniels,/Jannero Pargo
*












*GM: Samael

C- Pau Gasol/Dikembe Mutombo
PF- Chris Bosh/Maurice Taylor/Chris Taft 
SF- Michael Finley/James Singleton/Matt Barnes
SG- Ben Gordon/C.J Miles
PG- Delonte West/Royal Ivey
*












*GM: Vuchato

C-Anderson Varejao/ Jason Collins/Michael Doleac
PF- Carlos Boozer/Keith Van Horn
SF- Carmelo Anthony/Kirk Snyder
SG- Quentin Richardson/Antoine Wright 
PG- Kirk Hinrich/Steve Blake/Tony Delk
*












*GM: Cabron_James

C-Drew Gooden/Andris Biedrins/Greg Ostertag
PF- Lamar Odom/Antonio Mcdyess
SF- Ricky Davis/Gordan Giricek
SG- Rip Hamilton/Gerald Green
PG- Brevin Knight/Sebastian Telfair
*












*GM: Tiz

C- Nene/Matt Bonner
PF- Zach Randolph/Reggie Evans
SF- Rashard Lewis/James Jones/Luke Walton
SG- Mike Miller/Rashad McCants
PG- Jason Kidd/Damon Stoudamire /Jeff McInnis 
*












*GM: WildbyNature

C-Eddy Curry / Darius Songlia
PF- Jared Jeffries / Ike Diogu / Matt Carroll
SF- Shane Battier / Calbert Cheaney 
SG- Martell Webster / Francisco Garcia / Devin Brown
PG- Stephon Marbury / Nate Robinson
*













*GM: VC4MVP

C-Nenad Krstic/Channing Frye
PF-David West/Shareef-Abdur Rahim/Malik Rose
SF-Kevin Martin/Ruben Patterson
SG-Ray Allen/Trenton Hassell
PG-Deron Williams/Juan Dixon/John Lucas III
*













*GM: Weasel

C- Marcus Camby/ Brendan Haywood / Scot Pollard
PF- Chris Webber / Juwan Howard
SF- Gerald Wallace / Stephen Jackson
SG- Bruce Bowen / Jamal Crawford / Kareem Rush
PG- Rafer Alston / Earl Watson
*












*GM: KiddFan4eva5

C- Lorenzen Wright/Jarron Collins
PF- P.J Brown/Kenny Thomas/Chuck Hayes/Orien Greene
SF- Peja Stojakovic/Rasual Butler
SG- Dwyane Wade/Matt Harpring
PG- Tony Parker/Milt Palacio
*












*GM: thenetsfan

C- Brad Miller/Mikki Moore
PF- Troy Murphy/Donyell Marshall
SF- Bobby Simmons/Jarvis Hayes
SG- David Wesley/Voshon Lenard
PG- Allen Iverson/Gary Payton


*


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

We need some votes.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

4. Grizzlies
5. Lakers
6. Clippers.
7. Seatle
8. Kings

I know I am not suppose to vote. But I voted who I thought
was the best. Take it if you want.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nah, I can't let you or any West Conferencers (yes, a new word) have a say in who they face.


----------



## Nash (Sep 9, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> Nah, I can't let you or any West Conferencers (yes, a new word) have a say in who they face.


  new to this forum.. what exactly is happening? does this have anything to do with "2004-05 Strat-o-Matic GM Draft Simulation" started by Shu?
pull me out of the woods!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Hey, there, and welcome!

And nah, it's a separate GM draft where posters picked teams, drafted, and such.


We decided the division winners by votes, but now certain people have to list the rest in order of who they think should go as well. Kinda make it fair. Just no one is voting :curse:


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

4) Nuggets
5) Clippers
6) Grizzlies
7) Rockets
8) Warriors


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

4. warriors
5. sonics
6. clippers
7. lakers
8. mavericks


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

qross1fan said:


> 5) Nuggets
> 6) Grizzlies
> 7) Clippers
> 8) Rockets


you forgot the #4 team.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

4 - LA Clippers (Weasel) - Defensive powerhouse, honestly the best built team in the draft. Maintains depth at every position. Only thing I can see hurting them is Chris "The Chucker" Webber, known for his playoff problems.
5 - Seattle Sonics (Tiz) - A team that has put the right players in the right positions to succeed. Jason Kidd would put up monster numbers with this team.
6 - Sacramento Kings (thenetsfan) - Built around Allen Iverson, but he has players surrounding him that can play ball. Horrible interior D is a problem, but maintains pretty good perimeter defense. I wouldn't see them doing well in the playoffs, but a good regular season team.
7 - Denver Nuggets (Vuchato) - A solid, well built regular season team that just needs a second perimeter defensive stopper next to Kirk Hinrich to be a truly effective team, but with Carmelo surrounded by these types of players, he should do well.
8 - Los Angeles Lakers (KiddFan4eva5) - A team with several weapons, but none of them are on the perimeter. This team plays okay defense, but has several explosive scorers that can put up 20+ a game without a problem.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

we. Need. More. Votes. 

It's. Not. That. Hard.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

somejewishdude said:


> you forgot the #4 team.


I must've been half asleep


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

4)Clippers
5)Nuggets
6)Grizzlies 
7)Seattle
8)Lakers


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

4. Seattle
5. Memphis
6. Clippers
7. Houston
8. Golden State


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

is there a bug on this site? 3 times in the last week, a thread has shown up on my user control saying there is a new post at a certain time, yet it was from hrs and hrs ago.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Dissonance19 said:


> is there a bug on this site? 3 times in the last week, a thread has shown up on my user control saying there is a new post at a certain time, yet it was from hrs and hrs ago.



No, I use the bump feature so that it gets bumped in the "New Posts" so people see it more and vote.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Weasel said:


> No, I use the bump feature so that it gets bumped in the "New Posts" so people see it more and vote.



Ah, no wonder. Confuses me everytime I see that haha.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

v-o-t-e


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I would like to get at least 3 more voters. Then I can add up the points, and start the playoffs


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dissonance19 said:


> I would like to get at least 3 more voters. Then I can add up the points, and start the playoffs


........


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: Suns GM Draft - Western Conference Playoff Determination [3 more voters needed!!]*

Seattle
L.A. Clippers
Memphis
L.A. Lakers
Golden State


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

All right, that's it. voting is closed. 


Point system was

4 - 2.5 points
5 - 2.0 points
6 - 1.5 points
7 - 1.0 points
8 - 0.5 points


4. Clippers 13.5
5. Sonics 11
6. Grizzlies 9
7. Lakers 5.5 * awarded 7th spot because of having more votes from divisional voting
8. Nuggets 5.5
----------------------
Warriors 4.0
Kings 3.5
Rockets
Mavs 0.5
Wolves 0
Jazz 0
San Antonio -

(8) Denver @ Phoenix (1)

(5) Seattle @ Los Angeles Clippers (4)

(6) Memphis @ Portland (3)

(7) Los Angeles Lakers @ New Orleans (2)


----------

